# Good Sander



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a Rigid ROS, and when my old shop vac died I bought a Rigid shop vac thinking it would fit the ROS dust port. Nope, very frustrating that something so logical escapes the designers of these tool lines. Oh well duct tape to the rescue again !


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Rob!
My chief complaint in general about ROS is the numbness after using them for any more than 20 minutes at a time. How does this compare to others? I know you mentioned vibration in your first post. My store-brand replacement would hop down the street if it had enough power cord! But it has taught me to rely less on sanding as a means of getting the surface right. If I could find a Ryobi 4 1/2" with locking variable speed, new in the box, I'd buy TEN of them. But I've got to get a new ROS, is this really the one to buy?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Poopiekat: there's very little vibration on this ROS, but my hand was still tingling after an hour of using it. I remember reading another review somewhere on LJ's by someone with carpal tunnel syndrome that had bought a Festool ROS that was the only sander they could use without the hand numbness. Right now though about the only time I can afford using a Festool is in my dreams…


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I've heard that people use cycling gloves to reduce the numbing effect. Never tried it myself but it may be worth trying. Now I wonder why my hands don't go numb when using my ROS, hmmmm.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I find myself letting little defects go, in the glue-up stage. It's become a bad habit, saying to myself, "Oh, well I'll just sand the crap out of it" instead of making sure it's right before assembly… And a better sander would only encourage me further to overlook small detail problems.


----------



## cut3times (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Rob, I bought this sander about a year ago. I really like it. I started using Norton 3X discs and it removes much faster and lasts longer.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I bought one of these a year ago, and was very pleased with it. However, I do not know if I would recommend it for the fact that the canister has loosened up from taking it on and off for cleaning. I have two big rubber bands that help hold the canister tight to the sander. Otherwise dust comes out by the connection. Poor design!


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I took a look at it at Lowes couple months ago, the port like you said is too small, can't fit a standard vacuum size. The other problem I see is the filter design. Have you tried it without the vacuum?


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

I got this sander for Christmas last year, and I love it.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I did the previous review on it. after more than a year it's still going strong. Low vibration, good removal, good dust collection.

Slow material removal? Try 60 grit paper and it's almost a planer. I'd think the grit is the issue not the sander.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have had this sander for over a year now and love it. It has sanded over 50 cutting boards and other projects as well. I read a review in a magazine that it was the best in sanders and had the lowest scratch pattern. It was down to the porter cable and this one. Glad you like yours. Enjoy!


----------

